# Age Group of TDF Gamers



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

Just a small poll. let see who is the majority.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 4, 2013)

Glad to see that someone still games in their 30s. I was thinking that I will have to give up gaming when I hit my 30s.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

^^ I restarted after I reached 29 (or when I upgraded my computer )


----------



## iittopper (Apr 4, 2013)

^^ why ? @ desomond?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 4, 2013)

Voted.
However actually gaming and trolling are two different things.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 4, 2013)

iittopper said:


> ^^ why ? @ desomond?



Work, family, etc.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Voted.
> However actually gaming and trolling are two different things.



no one believed when I said I am 31 

BTW.. I didn't find it too difficult to spend time on games. I usually play 2-3 hrs max if I am in a good run (online) .. For SP, I usually make sure I pick it up only during weekends.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> no one believed when I said I am 31


Actually I didn't mention you. I am so glad to hear that you game at 31. However I am sure I will continue as long as I live 
What I meant is, there are some users here (nowadays a lot!), kids basically, who don't actually play the game but they like to spam the topic, and be proud of themselves. Really embarrassing


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 4, 2013)

I am 28 and still gaming. Recently started buying games from Steam. lol

You don't have to give up gaming if you plan everything and manage things properly.


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 4, 2013)

I started serious pc gaming at 19, got my first pc when I was 15, but it was only when I entered college that I started playing multiplayer games.It's been non stop since then.

Outside India there isn't an age at which people stop gaming.They continue gaming even in their fifties.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 4, 2013)

Oldest battlefield player

[YOUTUBE]Gy1zDBW_UAw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 4, 2013)

Voted 
Seems like I'm alone in 10-15 group :/


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 4, 2013)

^^ Born kid... So from now on you will be trolled if you give any tech advice, no one will accept your answers and you are going to be an alien in an  debate.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 4, 2013)

^ Does age really matters in these cases ?? 
BTW I'm 15 yr + 5 months! 

FU(K your Logic 

Even ico (Yeah, The Admin) is of 19.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 4, 2013)

19 >>>> 15. So yes, my logic applies

Do you really think an 15yr old can make good decision and give some good advice. Nope. I was 15 once and i know how it feels.



Spoiler


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 4, 2013)

We are the Winner..  Basically after a long gap(4-5 years) I resumed playing game from last year.. and yess.. now original games


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 4, 2013)

^^ Playing original games feel kinda good. I mean i don't feel bad for playing *ahem* but feel good about myself.

BTW @arjitsinha you are in which league? 10-15?


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 4, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> 19 >>>> 15. So yes, my logic applies
> 
> Do you really think an 15yr old can make good decision and give some good advice. Nope. I was 15 once and i know how it feels.
> 
> ...


60>>>>>>30 
An old aged guy can give better advices than F**King guy out there then 
huh, your logic !



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Playing original games feel kinda good. I mean i don't feel bad for playing *ahem* but feel good about myself.
> 
> BTW @arjitsinha you are in which league? 10-15?


Check the Poll  He is 21-25


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 4, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Playing original games feel kinda good. I mean i don't feel bad for playing *ahem* but feel good about myself.
> 
> BTW @arjitsinha you are in which league? 10-15?



I said winning..  which league is winning?


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 4, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Born kid... So from now on you will be *trolled* if you give any tech advice, no one will accept your answers and you are going to be an alien in an  debate.


*www.bayernzone.com/images/smilies/meme/yaoming.png

WTF do you think I was doing a whole year @ TDF (not trolling)


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 4, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> 60>>>>>>30
> An old aged guy can give better advices than F**King guy out there then
> huh, your logic !



Proof that you are a kid. Getting angry just because you got trolled. Not even started trolling. Just chill man and read the content in spoiler, always.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 4, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Proof that you are a kid. Getting angry just because you got trolled. Not even started trolling. Just chill man and read the content in spoiler, always.


Well, missed the spoiler but your logic still sux!


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

Topic


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 4, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Well, missed the spoiler but your logic still sux!



Intention of my logic was to have fun with you. And i gotta say, it worked....


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 4, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Intention of my logic was to have fun with you. And i gotta say, it worked....


Well, it really worked 
BAck to topic now LOL


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

BTW.. my manager from my previous company was 40+ gamer and his son 10-11 yrs was also one  . sad part is that he allowed his son to play GTA but under his supervision. When I said it does contain lot of profanity, he said yes, I know, "my son keeps asking what the meaning, I will say I would explain later". He assured me that he does supervise when he player games.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 4, 2013)

Age war started


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 4, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Age wars started


nope


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 4, 2013)

I should've been voted to 26-30, as I'll be turning 26 in 6 months! Damn


----------



## Nipun (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm 16(and 4 months). I don't remember since when I'm gaming, age of 4 probably(Dangerous Dave, Mario, Bow & Arrow, Paranoid, Contra, Adventure Island, Snow Bros.).


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 4, 2013)

we're leading in 2nd place.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> I should've been voted to 26-30, as I'll be turning 26 in 6 months! Damn



Wake me up when September ends


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 4, 2013)

Its just that I am addicted to CS and NFSMW.  Age Group : 20.

Edit : Typo .


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

this is no competition on who wins the polls.. for seeing who wins, we need to play in age group based teams  

Uncles vs Kids

EDIT: ^ that doesn't sound good


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Uncles vs Kids
> 
> EDIT: ^ that doesn't sound good


It does


----------



## Nipun (Apr 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Uncles vs Kids
> 
> EDIT: ^ that doesn't sound good


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 4, 2013)

Aw, time has just flown by. I feel old.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2013)

Hmm...Interesting poll.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

the poll graph looks like the 21-25 aged gamers are flipping the middle finger


----------



## ratzee199 (Apr 4, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Glad to see that someone still games in their 30s. I was thinking that I will have to give up gaming when I hit my 30s.



I am 33+ and married and expecting a kid...and still playing Video Games...it is all about how can you manage your time while taking responsibilities...such as
Work Life and meeting deadline; going to market for Grocery or going to movie; have some time to read or write etc; It's not that hard...only your 'GAMETIME' will reduce from 10-12 hours per day to 1 or 2 hours per day...and if you can manage to play few games on your sparetime in the office...that's great...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 4, 2013)

wow we have a 9 year old


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2013)

I need a vote from 40+.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> wow we have a 9 year old



tell me you are just trolling.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 4, 2013)

I will be really surprised if i can see a tdf member in his 40's .


----------



## Flash (Apr 4, 2013)

@Noaharcangel: *<10*, seriously?


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 4, 2013)

Now a days all kids are addicted to either FB or mobile.... no one in gaming. Before clicking vote now i was expecting to see large number of gamers between age 10-20. And a less at our age.


----------



## IndianRambo (Apr 4, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I need a vote from 40+.



wait for another 9 years, rcuber will vote.

love & game has no age limit.


----------



## Nipun (Apr 4, 2013)

AFAIK, you need to be 13+ to be on this forum, so ban who voted for "<10".


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Wake me up when September ends


Haha, well said, will do


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 4, 2013)

18 now, so im officially an adult..
I can legally have sex, drink booze and get a licence..


----------



## iittopper (Apr 4, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> 18 now, so im officially an adult..
> I can legally have sex, drink booze and get a licence..


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 4, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> 18 now, so im officially an adult..
> I can legally have sex, drink booze and get a licence..


----------



## Flash (Apr 4, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> *18 now*, so im officially an adult..
> I can legally have sex, drink booze and get a licence..



Dude, more importantly you can contribute something to INDIA, by your VOTE.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 4, 2013)

One from me also


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> 18 now, so im officially an adult..
> I can legally have sex, drink booze and get a licence..



You may. But *can* you?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 4, 2013)

Im 18 and 3 months(tomo 4 months  )

Noah is trolling


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 4, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Dude, more importantly you can contribute something to INDIA, by your VOTE.



meh


> You may. But *can* you?


Well, if you think about it, I CAN do the latter two  lol


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> this is no competition on who wins the polls.. for seeing who wins, we need to play in age group based teams
> 
> Uncles vs Kids
> 
> EDIT: ^ that doesn't sound good



It sure does.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 4, 2013)

so many facepalms ? come on.. havent you guys experienced the feeling when u turned i18  lol


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 4, 2013)

@nev 

   

you cant drink till 21, and you can start paying tax .. do something productive rather than having .... _____, ____ and _____ 


EDIT :


its good to have some young blood, as rcuber will agree


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

N00bs


----------



## Nipun (Apr 4, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> 18 now, so im officially an adult..
> I can legally have sex, drink booze and get a licence..



No, you cannot legally consume alcohol at age of 18.
Legal drinking age in Orissa is 21.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcohol_laws_of_India#Legal_drinking_age



NoasArcAngel said:


> you cant drink till 21, and you can *start paying tax* .. do something productive rather than having .... _____, ____ and _____



Are you saying minors don't have to pay any taxes?


----------



## Flash (Apr 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> N00bs


Nbs


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 4, 2013)

gOD i  was only joking.. you guys take things so seriously


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 4, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Nbs


I though I was dyslexic for a moment. 



NoasArcAngel said:


> @nev
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually he was trying to be productive.  haha


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> gOD i  was only joking.. you guys take things so seriously



so are we


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2013)

Well we are very good at breaking rules anyway. Who needs to be 18 to start all this.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 5, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well we are very good at breaking rules anyway. Who needs to be 18 to start all this.


What rules


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 5, 2013)

Why this topic was created again?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 5, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Why this topic was created again?


to see the age group of TDF gamers


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> What rules



Every rule.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 5, 2013)

RCuber said:


> to see the age group of TDF gamers


Yeah thanks for reminding but.....! 
In this rate it won't be open for too long. Not hard to stay ON topic I think?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 5, 2013)

there are 49 voters, maybe 100 ppl play games here, so at this rate unless tdf adds the steam gaming community... the discussion from now on will be off topic



Nipun said:


> No, you cannot legally consume alcohol at age of 18.
> Legal drinking age in Orissa is 21.
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcohol_laws_of_India#Legal_drinking_age
> 
> ...



under 18s dont usually have jobs and nor a bank account.. so unless you are the son of an ethical nigerian drug runner in india, i dont understand why you would need to pay taxes.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 5, 2013)

Not being offensive, but NAA , your under ten years of age?? I assumed you were around 16-18 . :shocked:

Shiva


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 5, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Not being offensive, but NAA , your under ten years of age?? I assumed you were around 16-18 . :shocked:
> 
> Shiva



I can confirm this. He is a 9 year old. 

I can also confirm, he is a serious contributor here and never trolls.

I can also confirm, he is one of the most respected member and has never been banned.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 5, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> I can confirm this. He is a 9 year old.
> 
> I can also confirm, he is a serious contributor here and never trolls.
> 
> I can also confirm, he is one of the most respected member and has never been banned.



I accept he is a very good contributor, but  "  never been banned " , wasn't he banned last week??

Shiva


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 5, 2013)

You don't understand sarcasm . Do you ?


----------



## Nipun (Apr 5, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> under 18s dont usually have jobs and nor a bank account.. so unless you are the son of an ethical nigerian drug runner in india, i dont understand why you would need to pay taxes.



Many don't have jobs at 18 either. They're in college at that age.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 5, 2013)

I will turn 18 this july. And.. Then enjoy the "real features" of life. Screwing and booze.


----------



## sameer.pur (Apr 5, 2013)

Almost 25 and gaming since 1999.. 

Although in the group I play co-op games online, I am 3rd in the age rank out of 4.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 5, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> I will turn 18 this july. And.. Then enjoy the "real features" of life. *Screwing* and booze.



In your dreams and booze yes... 

Gamer college boy ends up a forever alone guy...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 5, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> You don't understand sarcasm . Do you ?



there is no age-limit for sarcasm


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 5, 2013)

Voted for 16-20.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 5, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> You don't understand sarcasm . Do you ?



  realised it after I posted   
 But he is 9 YEARS OLD???

Shiva


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 5, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> realised it after I posted
> But he is 9 YEARS OLD???
> 
> Shiva



still did not get it


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 5, 2013)

@furious_gamer. I have a girlfriend.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 5, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> @furious_gamer. I have a girlfriend.



Bright Chance.... 

Till my graduation, i had no girlfriend. 

And i equal it after graduation...


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 5, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> shivakanth.sujit said:
> 
> 
> > realised it after I posted
> ...



haha. 

@Shiva, ok let me be clear, my previous reply was sarcastic.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Bright Chance....
> 
> Till my graduation, i had no girlfriend.
> 
> And i equal it after graduation...




But I respect my girl. No DIRTY thingies with her. Pure love.  

Hell! My studies are screwed up just because of her!


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 5, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> But I respect my girl. No DIRTY thingies with her. Pure love.
> 
> *Hell! My studies are screwed up just because of her*!


Totally worth it!


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> In your dreams and booze yes...
> 
> Gamer college boy ends up a forever alone guy...



Bhai utna bhi akela ni hoga ki 27 id's bnale or fir bhi koi bhi baat na kare

Well I voted for 16-20


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 5, 2013)

I voted for 16-20.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 5, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Bhai utna bhi akela ni hoga ki 27 id's bnale or fir bhi koi bhi baat na kare
> 
> Well I voted for 16-20



 How many profiles you got?


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> How many profiles you got?



01 lol..have you saw that pic i posted in lol thread


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 5, 2013)

^^ Which pic?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2013)

Well college relationships are good for one thing at least wiz notes. You never have to write anything.  I never write anything.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Which pic?



this one 
 *i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/facebook_509795392jpg_zps9a05c786.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 5, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well college relationships are good for one thing at least wiz notes. You never have to write anything.  I never write anything.



I had some friends for that....  All i can get her is 5rs Dairy Milk as bribe...



shreymittal said:


> this one
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Oh! I forgot. BTW that guy is epic forever alone guy....


----------



## Flash (Apr 5, 2013)

16-25 scores high. Is it because of Schoolers/Collegegoers?
Because when i was in college, i'm mad like a hell for gaming. 

NFS-MW & Empire earth were my favorites.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Apr 5, 2013)

Nipun said:


> I'm 16(and 4 months). I don't remember since when I'm gaming, age of 4 probably(Dangerous Dave, Mario, Bow & Arrow, Paranoid, Contra, Adventure Island, Snow Bros.).



Dave, mario etc  were the games I played when I was 8.. now I am 30 .. I was playing tekken 3, Diablo 2 ,max payne,mummy and IGI 12 years back .....


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 5, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Totally worth it!





Haha.. 
But now, she is helping me with my studies.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Apr 6, 2013)

Nipun said:


> I'm 16(and 4 months). I don't remember since when I'm gaming, age of 4 probably(Dangerous Dave, Mario, Bow & Arrow, Paranoid, Contra, Adventure Island, Snow Bros.).


^^AGE 4....
how the hell do you grab that mouse at that age?

BTW I remember the Computer in my house at the age of 8(in 2002)
I miss these games:
 Cold Shadow , Dave , Pin Ball , Fighting Force , Virtua Fighter 2 , Sango ....


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I had some friends for that....  All i can get her is 5rs Dairy Milk as bribe...


So mean. 


V2IBH2V said:


> Haha..
> But now, she is helping me with my studies.


Lucky you.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 6, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> ^^AGE 4....
> how the hell do you grab that mouse at that age?
> 
> BTW I remember the Computer in my house at the age of 8(in 2002)



Even i got my first pc in 1998 when i was 5 yrs old. I used to play NFS 3 (Hot Pursuit), Pinball, Spider Solitare, Virtual Fighter 2, Road Rash.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> So mean.
> 
> Lucky you.



Had to work a lot for her. 
Well, what is your age @ganeranand? I guess 20-21..


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 6, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Had to work a lot for her.



 
Jk


----------



## Flash (Apr 6, 2013)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> ^^AGE 4....
> how the hell do you grab that mouse at that age?



If i'm right, those games don't need mouse to play.


----------



## Nipun (Apr 6, 2013)

@ganeshnokiae63, I had hands. I did not grow them over time. I'm a human, not a tree.



shreymittal said:


> Even i got my first pc in 1998 when i was 5 yrs old. I used to play NFS 3 (Hot Pursuit), Pinball, Spider Solitare, Virtual Fighter 2, Road Rash.



Played VCop 2 too! And played NFS on my uncle's PC as it didn't run on mine.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 6, 2013)

Nipun said:


> @ganeshnokiae63, Played VCop 2 too! And played NFS on my uncle's PC as it didn't run on mine.


Yeah that too forgot to mention


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Had to work a lot for her.
> Well, what is your age @ganeranand? I guess 20-21..



Yes. Its 20 right now. Will get 21 in June.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 9, 2013)

So .. NoasArcAngel has been playing Counter Strike form the age of 3/4  



> Take it from someone who has played cs for 6 years... yeah lol. and owned 4 mice + 3 gaming mats + 2 keyboards...



Proof


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 9, 2013)

^lol dafuk.. how is that even possible..


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 9, 2013)

It is possible for him .




Spoiler



He is Batmaaaaaaaaan


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 10, 2013)

i have only one thing to do 

EDIT :

Rcuber i saw ur new dp, looks like you are going for a lot of photo shoots these days...


ohh and im anonymous, i am legion.. i do not forget.. i do not forgive.. watch your email accounts


----------



## RCuber (Apr 10, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> i have only one thing to do
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> ...



What dp? ...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 10, 2013)

voted.
i'm 15 now, 1 month short of turning 16


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2013)

21~25 age group of gamers are more here...


----------



## Flash (Apr 10, 2013)

RCuber said:


> What dp? ...


Display Picture.
@Noah: Perhaps, you should've said simply as *avatar*.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 10, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Display Picture.
> @Noah: Perhaps, you should've said simply as *avatar*.


Yea.. im a oldskool Unkel.


----------



## ratzee199 (Apr 11, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Haha..
> But now, she is helping me with my studies.



LOL....one way or other...


----------



## Gollum (Apr 11, 2013)

I started gaming web i was in 10th grade.
Even though i have work and other stuff to worry about
I almost always play all night on a Friday night and dedicate the Saturday
To art.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 11, 2013)

i started gaming when i was 7(mobile games ) then PSP games when i was 11-12 and finally from the last 2 years i'm into full-scale PC gaming


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey is really someone here below 9? Or just kidding?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 12, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Hey is really someone here below 9? Or just kiddingTrolling?



corrected


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 12, 2013)

Damn!


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 12, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Hey is really someone here below 9? Or just kidding?



see this :*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/education/158414-planning-drop-year.html
how can a 9-year-old complete AIEEE


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 12, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> see this :*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/education/158414-planning-drop-year.html
> how can a 9-year-old complete AIEEE



uh oh.. @NoasArcAngel you've got some stalker. 

everyone knows he was trolling..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 13, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> uh oh.. @NoasArcAngel you've got some stalker.
> 
> everyone knows he was trolling..



i was trolling then too    i was expecting 49k (worst case scenario) ended up getting 49k-40k = imba rank = imba college 

tell me how i hate stalkers... 

i started playing when i was 4 ... nintendo 64 -> gameboy -> gameboy color -> gameboy advance -> ps1 -> gba sp -> gba ds -> ps2 -> psp -> pc -> ps3 -> pc


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 16, 2013)

^^ i thought there were just a few teens..
will turn 18 within 23 days 

^^ and no he's not trolling..


----------



## .jRay. (May 16, 2013)

Turning 18 this sunday..


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

Yeah PPPPaaaarrrrttttyyyy..!!


----------



## .jRay. (May 16, 2013)

Yeah...

Gonna burn tdf down.


----------



## rajnusker (May 16, 2013)

Most gamers are college students. Nice


----------



## Soumik (May 24, 2013)

Well i can say i will game till i can.. be it 30-40-50-dead


----------



## .jRay. (May 24, 2013)

Me n games, till death do us apart


----------



## Prongs298 (May 28, 2013)

i am a very old man of 21.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 28, 2013)

^  

Shiva


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 28, 2013)

Interesting to see i have my age group players and even above my age as well 

BTW, I am 29 and a late entrant to mainstream gaming.. That doesnt mean i havent played Marios and Contras during its age. But the high end gaming started only with Max Payne. I was a pc gamer for all these years after first playing Maxpayne and a very late entrant to consoles with controllers (leave alone the early day consoles with catridges) and am trying to figure out controllers just yet  (bought PS3 (my first mainstream console) few weeks back).

Having said that, I have no plans to leave out PC gaming or to retire from gaming any soon. The time on it might decrease with increased responsibilities (ofcourse I am married) going forward, but it may not stop so soon coz of my interest and the only hobby of gaming.


----------



## rst (May 28, 2013)

I have been playing pc games since 2011
I love pc games 

It reduces my stress (if in case)


----------

